# NEW YORK stay on bike path map



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello!
I just got my Garmin Edge 800 yesterday. I used it today to go to Staten Island but it wouldn't take me on the bike paths. Is there any good bike map with bike paths for New Yorkers


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Google Maps has a bike routing feature. It works pretty well.


----------



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

Google Map is awesome for biking but as far as I know I can't upload it on my Garmin device.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

You'd have to recreate the route with something like BikeRouteToaster or Toporoute. I do this for pretty much any travel ride.


----------



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

That would work if I'd plan mi rides but very often I just ride spontaneously.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Ridewithgps has bike paths. Does that not work for you?


----------



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

Not really as I don't plan my rides. I'm very spontaneous.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You said you were looking for a bike map with bike paths. Ridewithgps is a bike map with bike paths. Checkmate.


----------



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes but as far as I see you have to plan your ride before you go. Am I wrong?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

What he wishes is that the Garmin maps had bike paths.


----------



## Monaura_NY (Jun 8, 2014)

She* I'm a woman.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Monaura_NY said:


> She* I'm a woman.


Apologies.


----------

